# Apprenticeship interview.. honest opinions please!?



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Relax, dont let it get you worked up. Go on with life as normal. You will find out soon enough. What local did you apply to?


Charlie


----------



## Memphis2010 (May 25, 2010)

Charlie K said:


> Relax, dont let it get you worked up. Go on with life as normal. You will find out soon enough. What local did you apply to?
> 
> 
> Charlie


Thanks! I just hope I did well!

It is in Memphis Local 474


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Memphis2010 said:


> Thanks! I just hope I did well!
> 
> It is in Memphis Local 474


 You come cross the post as a good person and no matter what there decision might be just stick to your ethics and push forward. Every local has their own way of doing things that the rest uf us have no control over.Good luck to you.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

You did not mess up the answer. It's your answer. You could have said "The Money" and that would have been just fine too.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

it's hard to say, so many different things go into choosing apprentices. If you kept your composure and answered everything honestly then there is nothing else you could have done. Hope you get the job tho :thumbsup:


----------

